# USB CAmera



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

> I have a small, cheap USB camera which I purchased 2 years ago for the "heck" of it


Throw it away and get one that works with Win7. Stress will be over and done with.  You did say it was cheap, right?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep...cheap. And stress isn't the issue. I want to know why it doesn't work. Windows 7 says it works properly, it finds and downloads the software and it appears on the computer device menu. And it works fine on the XP computers I still have. Throwing it out doesn't seem like any answer.:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is your Windows 7 machine 64-bit by chance? And all the other machines the camera works on are 32-bit or lower? 

64-bit machines cannot handle legacy code (e.g. 8-bit strings) that work fine on 32-bit and lower machines.

Just my guess. It is not W7's fault. It is recognizing the device. It is a software/driver compatibility problem at the chipset level. 

No fix for it but to rewrite the code and strip out the legacy stuff. Have you double checked and searched yourself for a new driver?

Try [camera name] drivers in Google directly.


----------



## Chris0516 (Sep 30, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Is your Windows 7 machine 64-bit by chance? And all the other machines the camera works on are 32-bit or lower?
> 
> 64-bit machines cannot handle legacy code (e.g. 8-bit strings) that work fine on 32-bit and lower machines.
> 
> ...


I second what was said above. As far as the difference in the code. Because I bought a Canon A630 in 2006(back when 6/8MP was the best on the market). It worked fine on my XP Pro system. At the time, my computer was:

950Mhz
WinXP Pro(32-bit)
1GB RAM

Now, My new computer is:

2.90Ghz
Win7 Pro(64-bit)
4GB RAM

It works fine on my Win7 system.

Which means that, the coding allowed for upgrading from a 32-bit OS, to a 64-bit OS.

Since you have upgraded the drivers', ask the company's tech support people.


----------

